# How cold is too cold to TNR?



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, I have a new Tomcat coming around peeing all around my garage, so I set up my live trap tonight in my garage as I normally would to TNR, but as I'm getting ready for bed, I'm wondering if it's too cold to TNR. 

If I catch him he will be out of the wind and snow for sure, but the garage is not heated and it's a metal live trap - I live in Central Michigan. I don't want him to get hurt, or suffer but I do want to get him fixed tomorrow if I can catch him. I do have a towel over the live trap.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

The metal of the cage will be cold on his feet, for sure. Any thing you could put on top of the wire would help, like cardboard or a towel. 

Let us know how this turned out.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cardboard under the trap as well to insulate...just in case he wads up the towel in the trap!
Good Luck!


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Success! Got him, and none of the scenarios I was worried about happened.

Although, I don't know if I would have done it over again the same way. When I got up this morning it occurred to me "What if he peed and got frozen/stuck in ice pee. That didn't happen, but it's riskier for cats getting trapped this time of year. Really made me think it through 

I set him on a mat that provides gentle warmth (what my 2 fixed Ferals usually sleep on) so that will take the edge off till I can get him in this morning.

I am so happy! Pictures to come


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We put cardboard on the bottom of the traps where they walk in. Plus we check the traps during the night. If someone is in it and it is cold out we put it in a garage with either a electric blanket (bought cheap at thrifts stores) over it or have a heater blowing on it. Stinky but effective.

Good job getting your kitty. Where is he going to recover after the surgery?


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Well the vet called and it turns out he's Feluke negative, but has antibodies for FIV. They told me it was up to me whether I wanted to go ahead and neuter him & release him, or put him down. I told them to go ahead and neuter him - I hope I made the right decision. 

He's just going into surgery now though as I write this.

Got a picture of him but not sure how to get it from my phone to the posting.

He'll be recovering at the vets until about 4:30 today, then if he's eating doc said I could release him. That all sound right? I've never done a TNR when it's this cold - Thanks!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

If he is in good shape I personably think you made the right decision


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You need one day of recovery before releasing him. I've had stitches not be right on one nueter of a socialized cat. He could of bled out. He had to go back in for emergency surgery


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Mitts & Tess said:


> If he is in good shape I personably think you made the right decision


Thanks, I'm really glad to hear that. They said it could be that he was exposed and just had the antibodies, not necessarily positive. He is as healthy as a horse too - a big strong beautiful dark brown tiger stripe.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

They probably did a snap test which can be faulty. We don't test for FeLv or Fiv unless the feral looks beat up and in bad shape. Waste of money for us if they look healthy. When you look at the odds of 2% having felv or fiv vs cost of the test done to all cats being TNRed, it doesn't add up for TNR groups to do the test.


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Mitts & Tess said:


> You need one day of recovery before releasing him. I've had stitches not be right on one nueter of a socialized cat. He could of bled out. He had to go back in for emergency surgery


I've never heard of that happening, I'll have to consider that possibility when I trap. That would be a mess, and God knows there's no trapping them a second time.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Rule of thumb: Males 1 day Females 3 days. You could put him in a wire dog kennel if your so disposed to. I rifle as much soft food to them as they will consume Then release


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, loads of cat paw prints coming in and out of the garage when I got home from work Saturday morning, and lots of cat food eaten so I am taking that as a good sign. Haven't actually spotted him yet, but I have a smaller knot in my stomach. Definitely will do things a little differently. I think I'm gonna set my garage up with a recovery kennel with a warming pad for recovery. Garage smelled of fresh pee Saturday morning too - if it was Houdini marking, I'm happy to give him a pass on that one. 

If he stays around I should spot him within the next week.


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Finally sighted! Just a quick update on this thread, my neighbor who is a good friend and fellow cat enthusiast has sighted Houdini coming and going from the outbuilding behind his house where he keeps his cat colony. Recognized him from his pictures and his tipped ear. 

So a nice ending to this story, and I learned a lot in this thread.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

So happy Houdini is A-OK!
Good Job!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is great news. Is he being fed at your friends out buildings? Have you looked into the nifty feral cat shelters you can build for ferals. Ive posted some pictures in other threads. I'm glad this has all worked out. You did a kind deed for Houdini!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

smilodon said:


> Well the vet called and it turns out he's Feluke negative, but has antibodies for FIV. They told me it was up to me whether I wanted to go ahead and neuter him & release him, or put him down. I told them to go ahead and neuter him - I hope I made the right decision.
> 
> He's just going into surgery now though as I write this.
> 
> ...


We neuter shelter males and put them in the colony (open room with other neutered males) right away. They usually snooze the day away but by next day they are fine.
You will need to xfer the pic to the computer then upload to CF. Use the "go advanced" reply box.


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

I saw Houdini in person yesterday - he scarfed down 2 cans of wet food about 9:30 last night, and he looks healthy as a horse. I am so happy!

Just have to try the photograph upload thing now.


----------

